# Rooftop AC



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Im wiring a rooftop condenser on a store, disconnect outlet light etc. The AC guy install a nice pitch pocket with an opening for me so the wiring run isn't a big deal. The issue is their is no place to a install the disconnect.

The condenser is 99% coil mesh and the only metal is the removable plate for accessibility which as we all know is a no go. No walls.. flat roof...nothing. I haven't been able to scheme anything up without leaving the roof alone. Anyone ever build something for this application before out of strut or whatever? Thanks


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Oakey said:


> Im wiring a rooftop condenser on a store, disconnect outlet light etc. *The AC guy install a nice pitch pocket with an opening for me* so the wiring run isn't a big deal. The issue is their is no place to a install the disconnect.
> 
> The condenser is 99% coil mesh and the only metal is the removable plate for accessibility which as we all know is a no go. No walls.. flat roof...nothing. I haven't been able to scheme anything up without leaving the roof alone. Anyone ever build something for this application before out of strut or whatever? Thanks


Since the A/C guy is such a good roofer, tell him you need a pedestal.

He can mount it to the structure.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

See PM.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

We used to put roof condensers on sleepers, 4x4 posts ran best described as the skids under a garden shed, with a piece of rubber or roofing material under them. Unistrut up and mount to that.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to see a picture of that 99% mesh condenser . I bet I could figure out a rig that could be supported from the condenser. I'm sort of a ............. ok just don't say it Mikey. Lets just say you are handy at making things work.......:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@Oakey, how about a Make and model#?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Like Matt said, usually there is sure sort of curb that the AC sits on. I usually see metal curbs that take the place of two 4x4s. Even when it's just a small single phase unit. Just mount your strut to that 

You could also make your own out of Caddy roof blocks. The ones that have their own strut molded into the roof block. Use four of them and build a small rack over the pitch pocket. 

I am curious about the light. Is that in the drawings or specs? I have seen with and without. It's not a NEC thing. I think it's in the building code. Only needed when their is no parapet wall. They don't want the repair guy walking off the roof, otherwise the outlet is for a drop light and tools. Not sure where the switch is supposed to go. I see them under the light a lot of times. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

IDK if it's all the way kosher but they make non penetrating roof mounts for satellite dish or cameras etc. This would save you the time making a nice frame out of strut, plus the right angle fittings do add up. They're sized so you can use cinder blocks for ballast. You could just mount the disconnect to the pipe with U bolts, or you could u-bolt pieces of strut to the pipe.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Should have known the RTU did not have an internal disconnect prior to setting it so you could have provisions made.
I confirm this before I even bid a job. It's in the specs and shop drawing from HVAC.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ive also mounted my disconnect to the building or parapet wall, just has to be in sight....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> Like Matt said, usually there is sure sort of curb that the AC sits on. I usually see metal curbs that take the place of two 4x4s. Even when it's just a small single phase unit. Just mount your strut to that
> 
> You could also make your own out of Caddy roof blocks. The ones that have their own strut molded into the roof block. Use four of them and build a small rack over the pitch pocket.
> 
> *I am curious about the light*. Is that in the drawings or specs? I have seen with and without. It's not a NEC thing. I think it's in the building code. Only needed when their is no parapet wall. They don't want the repair guy walking off the roof, otherwise the outlet is for a drop light and tools. Not sure where the switch is supposed to go. I see them under the light a lot of times. Kind of defeats the purpose.




The light had been required in most locations in NJ for several years before I left in 2010 (parapet or not). 

I've seen many guys put a 2 gang Bell box for receptacle and switch above the disco with the light on a 4" round just a 6" rigid nipple higher and it passed.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

How tall is the pitch pocket?

We have screwed two pieces of strut back to back(strut opening to left and right) than screwed that to the pitch pocket. This would allow you to mount the disconnect to the strut.


----------

